# Random PC shutdowns (Event ID 41)



## Rykane (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi there, I've recently been experiencing random shutdowns on my PC ever since I got my new Gigabyte RTX 3080 Gaming OC graphics card. I checked the event viewer and I see the "Event ID 41" error in the logs however nothing else shows.  I initially thought it was a driver issue as I was also getting crashing in games and the new drivers from NVIDIA fixed the game crashes. However, I was still getting random shutdowns every once in a while. I tried swapping out my new GPU with my old GPU and it seemed okay. So I thought it could have been RAM related so I replaced my RAM but it still continues to randomly shutdown. I then thought it could have been a corrupted windows installation as my SSD which had my windows install on it had 1% health so I replaced my SSD with a brand new SSD and reinstalled windows on that new SSD. However, this also did not fix the problem as I still had random shutdowns.

I managed to get another 3080 from a friend to test to see if it was my 3080 card that was causing issues however it still randomly shuts down with this new 3080 as well so that can cross the GPUs being the issue. so my main thoughts were it's either CPU, MOBO, PSU or my wiring in my house. I just bought a new PSU (bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 850w) today to replace my older one (Corsair RM1000x)  to test since I didn't have a spare and I put it in today and just about 30 minutes ago and I had another random shutdown. I'm not sure what could be causing it now. I was reading up and if it was either my CPU or RAM overheating then I'd most likely be getting a BSOD which I'm not. I've also checked my temps and they're more than fine. It leads me to believe it could either be my motherboard or my wiring/plugs in my wall that's causing the issue as I've tried everything else and I'm beginning to lose hope in solving this.

If anyone has any ideas I'llll be greatly appreciated in trying to solve this.

The screenshot below shows all the random shutdowns (Including power button ones that I manually initiated)







My specs:

CPU: Intel® Core™ i9-9900K
Cooling: NZXT Kraken X72 360mm
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LED 64GB (4x16GB) 3000MHz DDR4
SSD: 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: 4 TB Total
Graphics Card: MSI GeForce RTX 3080 10GB GDDR6X GAMING TRIO
Monitor: AOC CQ32G1 32" Curved VA LCD QHD (2560x1440) LED Monitor 1x LG 29UC88 29-Inch Curved Ultra Wide IPS Monitor
Motherboard: ASUS TUF Z370-PLUS GAMING
Operating System: Windows 10 Professional 64-bit
PSU: bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 850w


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 24, 2020)

welcome to the club.
there are tons of people who have similar problems and no solution..
maybe an actual wndows 10 issue? who knows.


----------



## warrior420 (Dec 24, 2020)

My machines has been shutting off in the night around 3AM, second time in a row last night.  3800X w/ 6800XT


----------



## Rykane (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm beggining to think it could be my motherboard, I've replaced and tested everything else apart from a different motherboard. I was suspecting wiring but I replaced my cable from my PSU to my plug and it still randomly restarted.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 25, 2020)

From what I read it could be the power supply people are dealing with high power spikes from their RTX 3080/3090 and RX 6800XT/6900XT cards and it gives them weird issues when people are only using about 700-850W power supplies.

I am running a SeaSonic Prime 1200W 80Plus Platinum and I don't have any issues with this one I had back with my Corsair SFX 600W when I ran a overclocked i7-8086K and GTX 1080 Ti I wouldn't crash it would power off under high load.

You got access to a bigger wattage power supply you can borrow?


----------



## Rykane (Dec 25, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> From what I read it could be the power supply people are dealing with high power spikes from their RTX 3080/3090 and RX 6800XT/6900XT cards and it gives them weird issues when people are only using about 700-850W power supplies.
> 
> I am running a SeaSonic Prime 1200W 80Plus Platinum and I don't have any issues with this one I had back with my Corsair SFX 600W when I ran a overclocked i7-8086K and GTX 1080 Ti I wouldn't crash it would power off under high load.
> 
> You got access to a bigger wattage power supply you can borrow?


I ran a corsair RM1000x before I switched to the bequiet 850w. It was still doing random shutdowns with the 1000w PSU. So I wanted to go for a smaller wattage but better efficiency rating so I went with that bequiet one. I've tried replacing RAM, GPU and SSD as well but it still happens. The only thing hardware related it could maybe be is the CPU or MOBO or even the GPU is just being factory overclocked too much but I've tried two different 3080s and it still happens.


----------



## Rykane (Dec 27, 2020)

I tested my RAM with memtest86 in another computer just to make sure that it wasn't my RAM and I get no errors on 4 passes. I'm starting to think it may be motherboard related possibly.


----------



## Rogex47 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi!

I have the same issues with PC randomly restarting and "Event ID 41".
I thought it was happening because of my 5950X but now I guess it has something to do with my 3080.

I have a 3080 Trinity OC and I have updated the BIOS in order to set the power limit to 105%. Since then my PC seems to restart during idle and today even under load.
Setting the power limit back to 100% seemed to help. My PC was at least running for 24h without issues. May be that info might help you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

Just a suggestion.... look for the equivalent of 'Asus Anti-Surge Protection' in your bioses and disable and see what happens.


----------



## Rykane (Dec 27, 2020)

Rogex47 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have the same issues with PC randomly restarting and "Event ID 41".
> I thought it was happening because of my 5950X but now I guess it has something to do with my 3080.
> ...


I keep hearing about OCP (Over current protection) issues with 3080s. I'm just wondering if we need to downclock our GPUs or something. I have tried two different brand 3080s though and the issue still happens. One with a Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC and the other a MSI 3080 gaming trio.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Just a suggestion.... look for the equivalent of 'Asus Anti-Surge Protection' in your bioses and disable and see what happens.


Okay, I'll have a look. Thanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

Rykane said:


> Okay, I'll have a look. Thanks.



Actually, your board should have it as its an Asus. Turn it off for one or two hours and see what happens. Nothing bad should come of it providing you got a solid PSU which you do have.

Its just that Asus Anti-Surge protection can be a little over-sensitive some times and shut the system off to prevent damage when there is a huge amount of current suddenly being drawn. Check that your bios for the board is also the most uptodate one as Asus might have fixed the issue.

It shouldnt be a problem to run it with anti-surge off anyway.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Rykane said:


> I tested my RAM with memtest86 in another computer just to make sure that it wasn't my RAM and I get no errors on 4 passes. I'm starting to think it may be motherboard related possibly.


That Memtest isn't valid as you tested all sticks at the same time.
You are meant to test one stick at a time for a couple of hours.


----------



## Rykane (Dec 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually, your board should have it as its an Asus. Turn it off for one or two hours and see what happens. Nothing bad should come of it providing you got a solid PSU which you do have.
> 
> Its just that Asus Anti-Surge protection can be a little over-sensitive some times and shut the system off to prevent damage when there is a huge amount of current suddenly being drawn. Check that your bios for the board is also the most uptodate one as Asus might have fixed the issue.
> 
> It shouldnt be a problem to run it with anti-surge off anyway.


I'm looking now and I can't see an option for it. Do you known where it is on the bios?



Caring1 said:


> That Memtest isn't valid as you tested all sticks at the same time.
> You are meant to test one stick at a time for a couple of hours.


Oh woops, should I do 4 passes again or is there a quicker test you can do?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

Rykane said:


> I'm looking now and I can't see an option for it. Do you known where it is on the bios?



Unfortunately it seems like i have sent you on a bit of a wild goose chase - which i also participated in as read your manual and then restarted my own PC just to double check my own bios... It seems that these Z-370 dont come with that option in the bios.

Im sorry about that but i am at a loss myself. I cant find that option anywhere in my bios either....

How are you hooking up to your 3080? do you use three individual PCi-E power cables or two? some power supplies end in two pci-e connectors so you can power a full on 1080Ti or 2080 from one cable.

that if the current draw on one cable is too high, that might be tripping the PSU to shut down.

If that isnt the issue then i dont think i can help much further after that apart from suggesting trying a different power supply


----------



## Rykane (Dec 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately it seems like i have sent you on a bit of a wild goose chase - which i also participated in as read your manual and then restarted my own PC just to double check my own bios... It seems that these Z-370 dont come with that option in the bios.
> 
> Im sorry about that but i am at a loss myself. I cant find that option anywhere in my bios either....
> 
> ...



That's no problem. I really appreciate the help considering I've been trying searching about this issue for months and trying to find solutions myself and It's quite disheartening considering it's not exactly easy to reproduce since it's random and there's no proper error message or anything.

The card I use currently is the MSI 3080 Gaming Trio which has 3, 6 pin connectors on it. I currently have two separate cables both have two 6 pin connectors and I have 2 from one cable and 1 from another cable plugged into this card. Before I had this card I had the Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC which has two 6 pin ports. I had the corsair RM1000x PSU with two separate cables and each of those cables going into a single 6 pin connector and I was still getting the same issue of random restarts. Which leads me to believe it's either motherboard related or something else that I have no clue about which is causing it because I'm exhausting all options at the moment to be honest.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

well try 3 since pin connectors -- Dont use the cables from other power supply brands either, i know it seems like they might be compatable but manufacturers wire their stuff different so they can hock their own products rather than someone elses.

I remember 3080 cards were crashing in the early days and people thought it was a hardware issue. Best card to get was the Asus 3080 TUF because it was over built unlike the other ones.

Did you switch vendors or just swap it for another gaming trio??


----------



## Rykane (Dec 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well try 3 since pin connectors -- Dont use the cables from other power supply brands either, i know it seems like they might be compatable but manufacturers wire their stuff different so they can hock their own products rather than someone elses.
> 
> I remember 3080 cards were crashing in the early days and people thought it was a hardware issue. Best card to get was the Asus 3080 TUF because it was over built unlike the other ones.
> 
> Did you switch vendors or just swap it for another gaming trio??


I would try 3 separate PCI-E cables with the new PSU however it only came with two, and both have two 6 pin connectors on them. I've heard bad stories when using different brand cables so I know about the issues with that. I have tried two different brand 3080s and I've experienced random restarts on both of those so if it was a GPU issue then I wonder if it could be an issue with them being factory overclocked maybe but other than that I'm not sure what else it could be GPU wise since I've tried two different brands of 3080.

**EDIT*
I actually just found a third cable that came with the new PSU so I plugged that in, so now I have 3 seperate cables going into my GPU. I don't see that being the issue though since the random restarts happened even with two seperate cables on the Gigabyte card.*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

well it was worth a shot.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 28, 2020)

Rykane said:


> I would try 3 separate PCI-E cables with the new PSU however it only came with two, and both have two 6 pin connectors on them. I've heard bad stories when using different brand cables so I know about the issues with that. I have tried two different brand 3080s and I've experienced random restarts on both of those so if it was a GPU issue then I wonder if it could be an issue with them being factory overclocked maybe but other than that I'm not sure what else it could be GPU wise since I've tried two different brands of 3080.


Maybe try to under clock it for a day just to see if improves anything.
Can you monitor GPU power consumption somehow?
GPU-Z or HWiNFO sensors mode.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 28, 2020)

warrior420 said:


> My machines has been shutting off in the night around 3AM, second time in a row last night.  3800X w/ 6800XT


not restarting, just shutting off?


----------



## Rykane (Dec 28, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Maybe try to under clock it for a day just to see if improves anything.
> Can you monitor GPU power consumption somehow?
> GPU-Z or HWiNFO sensors mode.


Yeah I can try that and see how it fairs with it downclocked once I'm finished testing RAM. I'm currently trying with XMP off right now and so far it hasn't randomly restarted. If it does it with XMP off still then I'll try downclocking my card.

I've tested all my RAM separately and I've had 0 errors on all 4 sticks. 












Could the random restarts be caused by an XMP profile being enabled?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 28, 2020)

Rykane said:


> Could the random restarts be caused by an XMP profile being enabled?


use GPU-Z to log everything and save a separate log after each restart.

and post them


----------



## Rykane (Dec 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> use GPU-Z to log everything and save a separate log after each restart.
> 
> and post them


Thanks. I'll try that.

Here is a log after a random restart.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 29, 2020)

egads @W1zzard I forgot what a horrible format GPU-z logs looked like. even with 3 wide monitors I cant get NPP to stretch wide enough.

there was an event at 10:47?


----------



## JL87 (Dec 29, 2020)

Did you by chance reuse the pci cables from the old PSU? They may look the same by they can vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## Rykane (Dec 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> egads @W1zzard I forgot what a horrible format GPU-z logs looked like. even with 3 wide monitors I cant get NPP to stretch wide enough.
> 
> there was an event at 10:47?


Yeah, My pc randomly restarted at 10:47am. Then the log below it is my computer starting up. I'm making a separate log for each restart. 



JL87 said:


> Did you by chance reuse the pci cables from the old PSU? They may look the same by they can vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.



I made sure not to use the older cables with the new PSU. I always use the cables that come with a PSU since I know they can be wired differently.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I forgot what a horrible format GPU-z logs looked like


I agree, but couldn't come up with anything better that you can open in notepad


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 30, 2020)

Rykane said:


> Yeah, My pc randomly restarted at 10:47am. Then the log below it is my computer starting up. I'm making a separate log for each restart.


what, exactly, were you doing when that restarted?


----------



## Rykane (Dec 30, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> what, exactly, were you doing when that restarted?



I was playing a game called Rust. It's doesn't only happen on that game. I've had the random restarts when I've been watching twitch, youtube, browsing on chrome, playing Minecraft, Cyberpunk 2077 etc.  I also wanted to try to narrow down if it was RAM related so after that random restart I took out my 4 DIMMs and put in only 2 in and the computer ran fine all day. I then put 4 back in and it still was fine so I'm kind of losing ideas at those point on what else to troubleshoot.

*EDIT*

Here is another log. I crashed at 14:43pm.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Dec 31, 2020)

Having the same exact issues, tried upgrading PSU from 650W to 850W, still had the same problems, upgraded to 1000W still the same problem.

Only thing that has stopped the restarts is underclocking the GPU 50 mHz but I don't really want to do that either.


----------



## bstieboydp (Dec 31, 2020)

In to say that I have the same exact issues (registered just to post here!).  I am running two monitors one a Lenovo Legion 727q-20 at 165 hz, and one a Dell 24inch at 60hz.  I did notice a drop in restarts/black screens when I plugged my Dell in to my MSI 3080 trio with an HDMI instead of another display port.  

I did all of the troubleshooting steps you did and more.  At a loss at this point, and I really don't feel like RMAing products left and right if it is just a driver issue.  I am going to try to underclock my 3080 tonight and play some Cyberpunk and report back.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Dec 31, 2020)

Ordered a 1200w to see if that will make a difference but still trying to troubleshoot other avenues but it seems gpu/power related.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Spoilsbury said:


> tried upgrading PSU from 650W to 850W, still had the same problems, upgraded to 1000W still the same problem, Ordered a 1200w to see if that will make a difference



That is insane, i hope that if the 1200W doesn't solve the issue you don't order a 1500W one.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is insane, i hope that if the 1200W doesn't solve the issue you don't order a 1500W one



Thank you for your helpful insight.


What do you think I'm doing?  Chucking them in the trash afterwards?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Spoilsbury said:


> Thank you for your helpful insight.
> 
> 
> What do you think I'm doing?  Chucking them in the trash afterwards?


Keep one and sell the rest.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Dec 31, 2020)

Yea the other ones have been ordered from retailers that have good return policies thankfully.


----------



## Rykane (Dec 31, 2020)

bstieboydp said:


> In to say that I have the same exact issues (registered just to post here!).  I am running two monitors one a Lenovo Legion 727q-20 at 165 hz, and one a Dell 24inch at 60hz.  I did notice a drop in restarts/black screens when I plugged my Dell in to my MSI 3080 trio with an HDMI instead of another display port.
> 
> I did all of the troubleshooting steps you did and more.  At a loss at this point, and I really don't feel like RMAing products left and right if it is just a driver issue.  I am going to try to underclock my 3080 tonight and play some Cyberpunk and report back.


Let me know how it goes, I might try the same also.

*EDIT

I had another restart today at 17:06pm. I've attached the log.

I just had a second restart about just 10 minutes after the previous one at 17:17pm, That was after I downclocked my GPU by 50mhz. I'm attaching a second log. #

I'm getting at my wit's end trying to solve this. *


----------



## bstieboydp (Jan 1, 2021)

Update :   Since lowering my core clock 50mhz, I have not crashed today at all, I have ran cyberpunk for 2+ hours, Destiny 2 briefly, and assorted browsing all day.   Here's hoping that it's fixed.  If you want to try, you can lower the Maximum Power about 10 percent if the 50mhz did not work for you I have heard that has worked for others.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Jan 1, 2021)

I also tried attaching two separate 8 pin cables to the RTX3080 instead of using a single split connector and haven't had a crash since although would need to test further to see if that actually made the difference.



Spoilsbury said:


> I also tried attaching two separate 8 pin cables to the RTX3080 instead of using a single split connector and haven't had a crash since although would need to test further to see if that actually made the difference.



This did not help, still got the same restart crash after about 45 minutes of playing. Will see if going from 1000 > 1200w helps next.


----------



## Rykane (Jan 1, 2021)

bstieboydp said:


> Update :   Since lowering my core clock 50mhz, I have not crashed today at all, I have ran cyberpunk for 2+ hours, Destiny 2 briefly, and assorted browsing all day.   Here's hoping that it's fixed.  If you want to try, you can lower the Maximum Power about 10 percent if the 50mhz did not work for you I have heard that has worked for others.


I tried lowering 50mhz but It still happened. I'll try lowering the power limit maybe.

I also have a HWINFO64 log if anyone wants to take a look.

*EDIT
Restarted a second time today at 16:18pm, have another HWINFO64 log. 

I also got a BSOD while watching a video on VLC. I've also attached it. 








*


----------



## SsXxX (Jan 7, 2021)

@Rykane

i have seen a lot complains about random restarts lately but never i have seen an in-depth troubleshooting process like what you are doing and most importantly detailed reporting of everything you do and the results you get back here, you have my thanks, respect, and sympathy, and above all my best wishes that you get this issue resolved ASAP!

i myself are having this random restart thing, granted to a lesser extent than what you are facing, its just so rarely happens with me that it has not yet affected my gaming or pc usage negatively (but still so annoying and unacceptable nevertheless), it happened about maybe 5-6 times in 1 month but only happened after my last upgrade which involved new RAM kits, an RTX 3090 and a Ryzen 7 5800x.

at first i though its an RTX 30 thing as seemingly people with RTX 30 are the ones complaining the most, but when my cousin whom have a 6800 XT are suffering having a lot more random restarts than i am then that might not be the case, i have tested my ram kits with memtest86, prime95, aida64 overnight and they are 100% stable ZERO errors so no i dont think its the rams.

i then thought maybe its my ryzen 7 5800X (as my cousin has a ryzen 5950x) specially since i have used the curve optimizer to overclock it so i thought maybe its not stable and its causing the restarts or maybe its a ryzen 5000 thing but hey you have an intel 9900k and having the same issue! beside my 5800X have been extensively tested with every possible stress test app possible including 15 hours of prime95 blend, 8 hours of asus realbench and 6 hours of aida64 and many other tests aside from the aforementioned ram tests as well (including some heavy AVX), it passed all of them with flying colors!

im really sick of this and almost outta ideas right now and the problem is that i can not reproduce the random restart to try to figure out whats causing it and specially in my case that it is very random and very very rare to happen!

nevertheless im having a guess which i will try and report back if it helps and i suggest you do specially that your random restarts are much more often, is your psu ocp (over current protection) single rail or multi rail? or maybe its switchable like mine is, i have heard (not sure its true but thats the idea that makes most sense at least atm) that the new RTX 30 and radeon 6800 XT/6900 XT have crazy power spikes that might trip the multi rail ocp of your psu (no matter how high wattage it is) and then the random restart happens, my guess is if we use a single rail ocp this might help with the random restarts? i do not know and im not sure its just a guess, i will switch my psu to single rail ocp and report back in a week or 2 if i do not get any random restarts, and of course will report immediately if i get one.

do us a favor @Rykane and keep reporting back your findings and every one else help us, lets work together on reaching the bottom of this hopefully soon. 

good luck to all


----------



## Rykane (Jan 7, 2021)

SsXxX said:


> @Rykane
> 
> i have seen a lot complains about random restarts lately but never i have seen an in-depth troubleshooting process like what you are doing and most importantly detailed reporting of everything you do and the results you get back here, you have my thanks, respect, and sympathy, and above all my best wishes that you get this issue resolved ASAP!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. Yeah, I've got a new motherboard in so I'm trying that out to see if it fixes the issue. I was talking on the /r/techsupport discord server from Reddit and we were trying to figure it out. Some guys were saying my total wattage was very high (in the 850-900w) which I found hard to believe but they mentioned that I was running a 9900k which is quite power-hungry and the 3080 is also quite power-hungry. So I not sure if the same issue is happening with your rig where the 3090 is just really power-hungry too and causing the same issue. I'm trying out this new motherboard anyway and so far so good but it's still early days.


----------



## SsXxX (Jan 8, 2021)

dont thinks its a an under-powered PSU issue if you ask me, 850watts should be plenty to drive 9900k+3080, yes 9900k is power hungry but thats only when overclocked (even then 850watts should suffice), its very tame and efficient in its stock form, as for me its 100% not PSU as im rocking a corsair AX1600i so ....

keep us updated and let us know how things go after the new MB, wishing you the best of luck my friend, i know how annoying these things can be!


----------



## Rykane (Jan 11, 2021)

I've got an update regarding the issue. I've tried my brother 8700k in my PC and I've not had a random restart since that. It's been about almost a week now. I gave him my 9900k to try out to see if it could be the CPU and yesterday he was playing a game and his computer randomly shut down. So it seems that my issue was specifically the CPU which was the last thing I was thinking it was. It's sucks but I'm going to talk to amazon and try to get a refund. I've decided to buy the AMD 5000 series and I've got a new motherboard for it too.

I'm not sure if this is going to be helpful to anyone else who has the issue but I highly recommend if you have a spare CPU or someone you know has a CPU you could try for a day or two then you should try it. It can help narrow things down if you don't find the solution from that anyway.

Thanks, everyone for the help I appreciate it. I might leave this thread open as some other people are having the same issues so instead of them making new threads I'll just keep it open if that's allowed.


----------



## Darthy (Jan 11, 2021)

Rykane said:


> I've got an update regarding the issue. I've tried my brother 8700k in my PC and I've not had a random restart since that. It's been about almost a week now. I gave him my 9900k to try out to see if it could be the CPU and yesterday he was playing a game and his computer randomly shut down. So it seems that my issue was specifically the CPU which was the last thing I was thinking it was. It's sucks but I'm going to talk to amazon and try to get a refund. I've decided to buy the AMD 5000 series and I'm going to get a new motherboard for it too.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is going to be helpful to anyone else who has the issue but I highly recommend if you have a spare CPU or someone you know has a CPU you could try for a day or two then you should try it. It can help narrow things down if you don't find the solution from that anyway.
> 
> Thanks, everyone for the help I appreciate it. I might leave this thread open as some other people are having the same issues so instead of them making new threads I'll just keep it open if that's allowed.


Hi, I've been watching this thread with interest.

Your original setup is almost identical to mine and I've got the exact same issue. Just wondering but from a previous post it said you were going to try a new motherboard, did you experience the crashing with the new motherboard and was it also an Asus one?

Thanks


----------



## Rykane (Jan 11, 2021)

Darthy said:


> Hi, I've been watching this thread with interest.
> 
> Your original setup is almost identical to mine and I've got the exact same issue. Just wondering but from a previous post it said you were going to try a new motherboard, did you experience the crashing with the new motherboard and was it also an Asus one?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't try a new motherboard but I do have an AMD 5800x and an ASUS TUF Gaming x570 now for the new CPU and I've had no issues so far. Also my brother had the exact same motherboard as me that I used with my 9900k. Now it could just be a coincidence and it could be something else but it's two completely separate motherboards. However, they are the same model. He also has a different power supply than me, It's a Corsair 860w, I'm not exactly sure of the exact model though. It could still be power related but the only component we swapped out was the CPU and he had the same random restart as myself.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Jan 18, 2021)

Upgraded from a beQuiet Straight Power 1200w to a Dark Power 1000w which has beefier 12v rails and haven't had a crash since. It seems it may not be the overall wattage that was the issue.


----------



## domchu (Jan 21, 2021)

Registered just to post on here, I'm experiencing the same problem as well and it's doing my head in.

I've lost count of how many times I've seen 'Kernal 41 Task 63', and I've noticed that it only occurs when the system is under light load - my system can handle heavy loads without a problem but it's still a great concern.

I have a Seasonic TX 1000W Titanium PSU which purchased all the way back in September 2020 to replace my 650W PSU. I only just received my 3080 in December and the crashes started occurring afterward so I doubt the PSU is the issue.

I've gone as far as to reset Windows 10 TWICE. It could be a hardware issue or a software/driver issue that is yet to be solved.

I haven't been able to find a solution so I'm just going to live with it unless someone offers a solution on this thread, which I will be keeping a close interest in.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 21, 2021)

Better prepare to test with another CPU.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Jan 21, 2021)

Yea more information for those looking , still having the issues even with a different 3080 card, thinking it may be a cpu overheating issue seeing temps get pretty high. Replacing the cooling solution tomorrow and will report back.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 21, 2021)

Spoilsbury said:


> Yea more information for those looking , still having the issues even with a different 3080 card, thinking it may be a cpu overheating issue seeing temps get pretty high. Replacing the cooling solution tomorrow and will report back.


The error looks more like the CPU reporting failure.


----------



## domchu (Jan 21, 2021)

I wonder if disabling XMP will affect anything. I tried to disable it and instead run my memory at 2933Mhz (mine are rated 3000Mhz) but my system would enter safe mode, so disabling XMP isn't an option for me, unless I wanted to run my memory at 2133MHz by default.


----------



## Jasper1000 (Jan 21, 2021)

Im currently sending ASUS my 3080 for an RMA, I am hoping they see this issue and give me a replacement. If the replacement doesn't work i'll let you guys know.


----------



## jayaarggrh (Jan 26, 2021)

@Rykane  I have the same issue. 
 I started experiencing this with my gigabyte oc on my old rig. I built a brand new rig and upgraded to 1000W PSU. But the random restarts tend to happen when playing warzone or destiny. 
My temp solution has been to lower the power limit in afterburner to 40.  It's the only thing that prevents the restarts.

I have the same errors in event view as well.

Have you found a solution to your problem?


----------



## Rykane (Jan 26, 2021)

jayaarggrh said:


> @Rykane  I have the same issue.
> I started experiencing this with my gigabyte oc on my old rig. I built a brand new rig and upgraded to 1000W PSU. But the random restarts tend to happen when playing warzone or destiny.
> My temp solution has been to lower the power limit in afterburner to 40.  It's the only thing that prevents the restarts.
> 
> ...


I've not had a random restart since changing to an AMD 5800x and an X570 AM4 mobo. I have a feeling it was my 9900k that was the failure point or it was power related and the new CPU is just less power hungry. I've not had a random restart for about 3+ weeks since I changed to AMD.


----------



## Spoilsbury (Jan 26, 2021)

I also have not had restarts since changing CPU coolers , so thinking it was an overheating issue on my end after the power delivery stuff was resolved.


----------



## jayaarggrh (Jan 26, 2021)

I changed from an 8700k z370 MOBO to a 5900x x570 MOBO. 

Is your power limit on afterburner at 100?


----------



## Rykane (Jan 26, 2021)

jayaarggrh said:


> I changed from an 8700k z370 MOBO to a 5900x x570 MOBO.
> 
> Is your power limit on afterburner at 100?


Yeah it's on 100% right now.


----------



## Rykane (Mar 29, 2021)

Just to update everyone, I bought an AMD Ryzen 5800x with an ASUS TUF GAMING X570 PLUS motherboard. I've not had a single restart since switching to these new components. So my guess was that it was either my old motherboard or my CPU that was failing to cause the random restarts. I remember testing my 9900k CPU in my brother's mobo and it was doing restarts as well so it narrowed it down to the CPU. We can move this thread to solved if possible and I hope anyone else out there that's having this issue can maybe try a spare CPU if they have one or friends or something to try to narrow down the cause.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 30, 2021)

I made a separate thread a few days ago concerning this very same issue, but thought it had something to do with my monitor at the time of posting it. Since then, it's clearly not a monitor issue, and I've been testing what what few spare parts I have. My Event ID 41 issues began last week (but looking at Event Viewer Event ID 41 has been occurring since 1/29/21, apparently) whereupon during playing Star Wars Battlefront II (the new one), my PC would straight up shut off in the middle of a co-op mission. It had never done that before, unless of course the power went off. Here's the kicker though; the last three times it happened (most recent of which was 3/28/21) there was no power outage or anything like that. Just my PC was off. In every occurrence, all bug check perimeters were 0. 

So, a couple days ago, I tore down my rig for testing. For some reason, I had this strange feeling that the problem came down to my AIO, because the full shut downs only started ( the ones dated from 3/23/21 to 3/28/21) after I swapped the Ryzen 5 3600's stock cooler (I was using it because the 3600 doesn't get crazy hot like the Intel 10700K I'd originally got the AIO for) back to my Corsair H100i RGB PRO XT. So, I once again swapped my AIO for the stock cooler and I haven't had a single power shut down since. Weird right? 

That said, while my new air cooler (DeepCool GAMMAXX GT BK) is set to arrive tomorrow, I still get an uneasy feeling now whenever playing Battlefront II. I keep waiting for it to crash and my PC to shut off again...


----------



## oobymach (Mar 30, 2021)

I have hundreds of them and my pc hasn't ever inexplicably shut down like everyone else...idk what to tell you.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 30, 2021)

oobymach said:


> I have hundreds of them and my pc hasn't ever inexplicably shut down like everyone else...idk what to tell you.
> 
> View attachment 194457


Most likely, "fast boot" causes this.


----------



## nobody_cares (Apr 2, 2021)

Okay guys this thread has been very helpful and I have been having this issue since I got my new PC built. I have a RTX3080 with a 10900k and 850W (Corsair RM850). These restarts will be the death of me I have no idea why they are happening! I switched my y cable out and now have 2 seperate cables running in my GPU and still have this issue. Did upgrading to a 1000W help? What PSU would be the best?


----------



## Artas1984 (Apr 5, 2021)

I did not bother reading all, but one of the MOST common problems for this, which i had as well was basic grounding problems - check if you case and all components are grounded, if there is no current leak to other PC parts.


----------



## nobody_cares (Apr 6, 2021)

Artas1984 said:


> I did not bother reading all, but one of the MOST common problems for this, which i had as well was basic grounding problems - check if you case and all components are grounded, if there is no current leak to other PC parts.


It's definitely a PSU issue to be honest. I underclocked my GPU and haven't had any restarts.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have no more restarts/WHEAs/shutdowns after lowering my SoC, VDDP and VDDG voltages.


----------



## Butanding1987 (Apr 8, 2021)

I experienced similar reboots when I was still using a 3700x and a 2080 Super. I narrowed it down to a buggy WIndows app. As soon as I uninstalled qBittorrent, my problem went away.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 8, 2021)

No issues with qBittorrent here


----------



## Shakespeare101 (Apr 15, 2021)

hello - similar issues  - random restarts with event ID 41,  but mine are highly infrequent. They might be the same day or a month apart. 
Not overclocking anything. Built the PC myself but fearing I didn't set something up properly.

I noticed the power limit on the gpu-z shows +0 %
How would one best go about testing the grounding of the power supply?

I do hear the fans doing a slow increase/decrease in volume somewhat frequently.
prior to random restart I was just browsing and not playing any game. System shouldfn't have been under a load. 
Attaching logs I've installed AFTER the latest random restart so might not be helpful yet

Specs - 
AMD Ryzen 3900X
Aorus Master b550 
BeQuiet DarkPowerPro 1000
Sapphire 5800XT

All troubleshooting tips greatly appreciated!


----------



## sriramd (May 7, 2021)

Rykane said:


> Just to update everyone, I bought an AMD Ryzen 5800x with an ASUS TUF GAMING X570 PLUS motherboard. I've not had a single restart since switching to these new components. So my guess was that it was either my old motherboard or my CPU that was failing to cause the random restarts. I remember testing my 9900k CPU in my brother's mobo and it was doing restarts as well so it narrowed it down to the CPU. We can move this thread to solved if possible and I hope anyone else out there that's having this issue can maybe try a spare CPU if they have one or friends or something to try to narrow down the cause.


Have a similar CPU + MOBO combo and have the same problem. The PC restarts under light loads and holds well under higher loads.
Will try lowering the clock and changing power limits for GPU today. 
Sys config:
Ryzen 5800x
ASUS TUF x570 Pro
ASUS ROG Strix 850W
ASUS RTX 3070 O8G
Noctua NH D15 chromax black
HyperX Predator 3200 2x8G


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2021)

my PC started instant power down/crashes yesterday. first it was while i was playing Escape from tarkov, & since they had just released an update, i had attributed it to that, but then it happened while browsing. i removed that update that is reported to cause issues for some Nvidia users, & i confirmed my Drivers were all on point, as well as Temps, etc. i could find nothing wrong. 

the issue seemed to be like Over voltage protection shutdowns, so i ordered a replacement PSU for my very new Seasonic 1000 Watt Power supply. I also dusted my PC, & since, have had no crashes. maybe it is a nvidia issue, im not sure. But ive run EFT, ive done everything i could think of, & still no shut downs since yesterday. im stumped. 

ive been building PC's for a long time, ive built many, yet i am stumped what caused the shut downs. im just glad they stopped, & i can save the $300 for a new PSU.


----------



## phanbuey (May 7, 2021)

It definitely sounds power like delivery/PSU or motherboard.  Instability with other hardware is usually logged by windows, so a hard OFF like that really just leaves PSU or Mobo, especially if the cpu proves stable under load.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> the issue seemed to be like Over voltage protection shutdowns, so i ordered a replacement PSU for my very new Seasonic 1000 Watt Power supply. I also dusted my PC, & since, have had no crashes. maybe it is a nvidia issue, im not sure. But ive run EFT, ive done everything i could think of, & still no shut downs since yesterday. im stumped.



From our very own @tabascosauz in another thread: 



tabascosauz said:


> *Make sure Power Supply Low Current Idle is set to Typical.* You can also try disabling Global C-states. Both should be under the Advanced CPU settings menu on the first page if my memory serves me correctly



You can see if that solves your problem, J


----------



## tabascosauz (May 8, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> From our very own @tabascosauz in another thread:
> 
> You can see if that solves your problem, J



Unfortunately I think Low Current Idle is a Ryzen-only thing and iirc the man's on Rocket Lake

As its not restarting it definitely sounds like a PSU issue, reminds me of sudden shutdowns from the PSU compatibility issue on Haswell where a lot of PSU makers ended up having to certify their products for being Haswell-ready


----------



## Raendor (May 20, 2021)

Guys, I’m experiencing now similar issue too. Initially had hard shutdowns randomly with ketnel 41 upon restart after upgrading to b560-i and 11700. Running it paired with 3060ti atm, so no crazy power consumption. Thought it’s maybe my sf750 platinum psu (not even year old), but tried with sf600 and same thing happened. To make things worse, ordered another asus b560-i today and same thing still happens. I use Realbench for stress testing and the system usually craps out around 10-15 mins running into it. Temps are not going beyond 80c and 150w power consumption. Wtf?


----------



## Domonti (May 22, 2021)

*Issue: *Hello, I've not had shutdowns exactly, but my GPU does shut off when playing a game or working in graphically intensive scenes. Audio still works, can play/pause media with keyboard, so I have to force restart.

*Background: *My GPU never shut down since I've gotten it 5 months ago with the exact setup, it was only after I reformatted a week ago that I've gotten these shutdowns with the latest version of Win10 and drivers. I know my PSU max wattage is low, but I didn't have problems before reformatting. I am using a single PCIE cable to GPU that has two connectors. My RAM temperature is pretty high at 76c but had gotten higher earlier in the log and didn't shut down GPU. Nothing is overclocked.

In event viewer I get these in order, seconds after the last log date from GPU-Z:
Error: Faulting application name: dwm.exe
Warning: Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.


*Possible Solution: *I could try and get a new PSU and use 2 different PCIE cables, but it seems a solution may be to run the GPU 50mhz lower? (I'll give it a go and report back)

Newest programs I've installed that I didn't have before reformat that run 24/7:

Kaspersky Security Cloud
SteelSeries GG

GPU: ASUS 3080 TUF
CPU: Ryzen 3600X
RAM: 32gb Flare-X 3200Mhz
PSU: RX-6300SS 630W
MOBO: MSI Gaming Pro Carbon x370


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2021)

That PSU I is that a Nexus 630W never heard of it plus 630W for a RTX 3080 are you kitting me?

Your PSU is only 80Plus certified and is not even a good brand, usually I recommend like a 850W for a RTX 3080 even I know that a "GOOD" quality Seasonic can do the trick but you have other components in your PC that also needs power.


----------



## Domonti (May 22, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> That PSU I is that a Nexus 630W never heard of it plus 630W for a RTX 3080 are you kitting me?
> 
> Your PSU is only 80Plus certified and is not even a good brand, usually I recommend like a 850W for a RTX 3080 even I know that a "GOOD" quality Seasonic can do the trick but you have other components in your PC that also needs power.


Yea sure it's a bit low, but I also wasn't having issues for 5 months until I reformatted, which leads me to believe it's a software issue.


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 22, 2021)

Domonti said:


> Yea sure it's a bit low, but I also wasn't having issues for 5 months until I reformatted, which leads me to believe it's a software issue.


Try older drivers, it might also be a w10 related issue (assuming that u are on w10) where the os auto update feature kicks in at the wrong time.


----------



## Domonti (May 24, 2021)

So far I haven't had any GPU shutdowns, not entirely sure why, but I did install the latest chipset from motherboard support website (I forgot to do that when I had initially reformatted) so maybe that fixed it and I can continue to use my lower end PSU with 3080. It may have been the Ryzen power plan that came with the chipset.


----------

